# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  c++ slides

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*C++ How to Program, 4e — Companion Website
PowerPoint Downloads   

visit this website and u can download the slides:ftp://ftp.prenhall.com/pub/deitel/C+...ppts/index.htm

You may download, reproduce and display the PowerPoints for academic use only or on your own course Web Site on the World Wide Web. Any copies or modifications made by you to the PowerPoints shall remain the property of Pearson Education, Inc. and is otherwise subject to the Terms of Use of this Web Site in addition to being protected under United States copyright laws. You agree that you will post the following credit line on every page of your course Web Site where you have reproduced any portion of the PowerPoints: "Reproduced from the PowerPoints for C++ How to Program, 4e by Deitel and Deitel © 2003. Reproduced by permission of Pearson Education, Inc." If you would like to make additional copies of or otherwise use the PowerPoints, please contact the publisher's permissions department at the following address: Pearson Education, Permissions Dept. One Lake Street, Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458.*

----------


## جسر الحياة

*THANX YOU FOR THE SLIDES C++ PROGRAM 
S CORPIO*

 :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هلا شباب احنا بالخدمه اهلا وسهلا :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا يا عماااااااااار

----------


## دق التحيه انا سعوديه

مشكور خيو

----------


## kstu

شكرااااا

----------


## mudathirf

جزاك الله خير

----------


## محمدمهيدات

شكرا لكم

----------


## 120Alibaba

thank you very much about your great effort and may Allah help you :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## physicsjo

a;vh [.dgh ,hggi hk;l h;fv lkj]n h`h hggdk;hj ayhgm h`h l, ayhgm hggi dshlp;l

----------


## h_remoon

شكرا على جهودكم والى الامام :SnipeR (85):

----------


## adham younes

thanx alot

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتيييييييييييييير

----------


## mohammed.aau

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuu

----------


## rashaideh

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## aziz992007

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss bro

----------


## روان السيوف

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## خيالك

Thanks for this slides

----------

